# Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche​*
*Viele Köche lieben den Fisch als Produkt, weil er so vielfältig zu zubereiten ist. Guten Fisch zu bekommen für die Gastronomie ist weder einfach noch billig. Angler wissen aber am besten, wie wirklich frischer Fisch schmeckt. Dass da dann ein "angelnder Koch" sicher zu Recht einen Stern im Michelin für seine Leistungen bekommt, ist daher fast zwangsläufig*

"So verblüfft Hamburgs jüngstes Sterne-Restaurant" titelt die Welt beim Bericht über den 27-jährigen Koch Laurin Kux, der sich im Restaurant „Jellyfish“ einen Michelin-Stern erkochte:
https://www.welt.de/icon/essen-und-...gs-juengstes-Sterne-Restaurant-Jellyfish.html

Das Konzept des Besitzerns Hauke Neubecker war schon immer, ein top-qualitatives  Fisch-Restaurant zu eröffnen. In dem aber sollte es nicht nur beste Qualität geben, sondern es sollte mit ausschließlich umweltverträglich gefangenem oder produzierten Seafood gearbeitet werden.

Dass der 27-jährige Küchenchef Angler ist, wird sicher dabei helfen, die richtigen Qualitäten bei den Rohprodukten auszusuchen:


> _Auf Edelstahl liegt ein entgräteter Zander. Er sieht so rosig aus, dass man ihn auch roh verspeisen könnte. „Zander sind tolle Fische. Sie zu fangen braucht man Geduld. Sie bauen ein Nest, sind gewitzt und scheinen den Köder zu riechen. Aber irgendwann schnappen sie zu.“* Spricht Kux, der Angler,* und streicht fast zärtlich über den Fisch._



---------------------------------------​*Was lernen wir nun daraus:*
Angler zu sein wird mit Sicherheit nicht schaden, wenn man gerne frischen Fisch essen will.

Angler zu sein wird mit Sicherheit nicht schaden, wenn man Küchenchef in einem Fischrestaurant werden will..

Angler zu sein wird mit Sicherheit nicht schaden, wenn man als Fischkoch einen Stern im Michelin erkochen will.

Oder ganz einfach:
*Angler zu sein wird mit Sicherheit nicht schaden!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Ja, das ist mir eine Meldung wert.

Ich finde das klasse, dass er für ein Fischrestaurant sich den Michelin-Stern erkochte..


Und ja, auf einer Plattform für *Angler und Angeln *ist das für mich eine Meldung allemal wert.


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Mir ist wurscht, ob oder wie viel Sterne ein Koch hat... Schmecken muss es!


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Die beste Köchin ist sowieso meine Omma. :vik:



Mit Verlaub, Du irrst, natürlich ist MEINE Oma ist die beste Köchin. Vermutlich sogar die besteste.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## LOCHI (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Selten genug das Köche auch angeln können...


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

nee ...anders herum....|rolleyes


(und wieso überhaupt "bessere"..??)
tolle journaille !!


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*



hans albers schrieb:


> nee ...anders herum....|rolleyes
> 
> 
> (und wieso überhaupt "bessere"..??)
> tolle journaille !!



"beste" hätte es heissen müssen! :m


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Vincent Klink ist übrigens auch (ein bekannter) angelnder Koch, Fliegenfischer..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

@ Thomas9904:

Wie würdest Du dich bezeichnen, der bessere Koch oder der bessere Angler ???
Jetzt wird es spannend  !!!

Danke schon mal Voraus...

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Angler kann ich nicht bei ihm beurteilen.

Ich hab nur mitgekocht als Angestellter  (Commis, Chef de Partie) in Sternerestaurants und nie selber nen Stern erkocht wie er.

Koch dürfte er also deutlich besser sein..

Davon ist mir das  wurscht:
Ich finds einfach klasse, wenn in solchen Berichten Angler und Angeln erwähnt wird OHNE jeden negativen Beigeschmack.

Und DAS werde ich immer gerne berichten und weiter verbreiten...


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @ Thomas9904:
> 
> Wie würdest Du *dich* bezeichnen, der bessere Koch oder der bessere Angler ???
> Jetzt wird es spannend  !!!
> ...



Da hast Du wohl nicht richtig gelesen |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Weil ich mich ans Thema halte:
Es geht hier ja nicht um mich, sondern um den Kollegen aus Hamburg..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Das war eine persönliche Frage an Thomas, als was er sich für besser bezeichnen würde !!!
Der angelt und hat auch als Koch gearbeitet und deshalb auch die Frage...
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger...
Rein aus Interesse und Humor, auch nicht in positiven bzw. negativen Sinne gemeint...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

ot an:
@ Drillsucht:
Sicher besserer Koch..
ot aus...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Danke, etwas Humor sollte doch erlaubt sein ...

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*

Humor ist nie ein Problem..

Und damit zurück zum eigentlichen Thema..

Danke.


----------

